# Kustom seats and displays by Hotstuff



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I've been getting a lot of work here on Layitlow recently, and it's pretty much all by word of mouth, everybody keeps telling me to make a topic, so here it is. I do banana seats, saddle seats, handmade seats, trike seats, displays, whatever, hit me up if you need anything. 

My prices on seats are pretty simple, and cheap too, at least I think so. $120 you provide the seat, $150 I provide the seat. Anything else depends on the job  Turnaround time is usually about 1-2 weeks.

Here's a few pics of my work, holler at me if you need anything 


























































I also do car interiors and displays :naughty:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't know whatever happened to this seat, I've never seen it after I gave it back to the owner :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Seat and turntable box on this one, actually now that I think about it, I did the paint and body on this one too.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

best work here coming out of texas!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Outstanding work brother.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Don't think this display has ever seen the light of day, and I did it like 4 years ago :wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> best work here coming out of texas!


What up Weezy, when you gonna bust out? :biggrin: I can't find a pic of your seat :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Outstanding work brother.


Thanks bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad ass work homie.. wish you were in Cali I would have you do my display


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:wow: DAM THATS SOME CLEAN WORK.I HAVE ALWAYS HEARD ABOUT YOU BUT NEVER BUMPED INTO YOUR WORK.THANKS FOR OPENING THE TOPIC NOW WE KNOW WHO TO GO TO.:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> What up Weezy, when you gonna bust out? :biggrin: I can't find a pic of your seat :angry:


  dont have the seat anymore ..... but i am going to need u to build me another display  u going to vegas?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!! For HOT$tuff He Did My Seat !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> bad ass work homie.. wish you were in Cali I would have you do my display


X2 Do you have any samples of the colors you have available?


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Pm sent,those seats are off the hook,I need one,maybe two


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

E.C. ROLO said:


> bad ass work homie.. wish you were in Cali I would have you do my display


I just did one for somebody in Cali, I'm not sure if I can post up pics though :wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> :wow: DAM THATS SOME CLEAN WORK.I HAVE ALWAYS HEARD ABOUT YOU BUT NEVER BUMPED INTO YOUR WORK.THANKS FOR OPENING THE TOPIC NOW WE KNOW WHO TO GO TO.:thumbsup:


I figured it was about time. I've been doing seats on here for like 5 years, and never made my own topic :loco: 



cone_weezy said:


> dont have the seat anymore ..... but i am going to need u to build me another display  u going to vegas?


What happened to the display I made you? :wow: No Vegas for me this year :no: 



lil deville said:


> very nice work :thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup: 


OURSTYLE C.C. said:


> View attachment 372572
> 
> TTT !!!! For HOT$tuff He Did My Seat !!!!!!!!!!!


:shocked:



socios b.c. prez said:


> X2 Do you have any samples of the colors you have available?


What colors you looking for?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I just did one for somebody in Cali, I'm not sure if I can post up pics though :wow:


what does the shipping on a display cost?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I want a bad ass display done for my sons bike.. pm me pricing bro please.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

E.C. ROLO said:


> what does the shipping on a display cost?


The one I just did, I sent with a club member in his trailer. I've only shipped one display, it was an 8 x 8 floor, and if I remember correctly, it was a little bit over $200.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I figured it was about time. I've been doing seats on here for like 5 years, and never made my own topic :loco:
> 
> SHIT YA IT WAS.SHIT MAN YOU GOT SKILLS.GLAD WE DIDNT GO WITH SOME FOO'S HERE IN TOWN TRYING TO CHARGE US A NUT AND A HALF JUST BCS WE SAID CUSTOM SEAT.ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN WE READY FOR SOME BADASS SEATS OF YOURS.THANKS AGIAN


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

You got some skill homie. Is that the vette john at kandy shop was redoning?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> hotstuff5964 said:
> 
> 
> > I figured it was about time. I've been doing seats on here for like 5 years, and never made my own topic :loco:
> ...


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

great job


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Also did the seat on 2010 trike of the year, Lunch Money, he took best of show bike upholstery at Vegas last year. 


The back spins


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Motha fuckN WAAAOWWW!!!!   

That's awesome! :worship:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ant-Wan said:


> Motha fuckN WAAAOWWW!!!!
> 
> That's awesome! :worship:


:h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

How mash u be charging fo displays marge


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


>



that's what I'm talking bout bro.. Bad as fuck... I can't wait to get the display started we will be talking very soon....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

elspock84 said:


> How mash u be charging fo displays marge


Depends, most people want floors, floors run about $100 per foot. 6 x 6= $600, 8 x 8= $800, etc...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

E.C. ROLO said:


> that's what I'm talking bout bro.. Bad as fuck... I can't wait to get the display started we will be talking very soon....


:nicoderm:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

nothing happen to my other one . got another bike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Depends, most people want floors, floors run about $100 per foot. 6 x 6= $600, 8 x 8= $800, etc...


 O I C . Good work homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mayne  

hotstuff is the truff! got 2 seats from him


----------



## DJ Diplow (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if you can make a kick azz seat with caddy symbol stiched on it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

DJ Diplow said:


> Hey I was wondering if you can make a kick azz seat with caddy symbol stiched on it


Yup, embroidering is a little extra though


----------



## DJ Diplow (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm wanting to have that made how do we go about this


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hotstuff5964 said:


>


I was hoping you had a pic of my daughter's to put up here. 


He did the whole thing, seat and display....shit is tight!!!!! And its easy to break down/set up and store....It looks a lil different now because we have added to it but those pics wont come.....for a lil while anyways....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this topic was long over due. SICK as work! he'll be doin my sons 12" seat soon!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Los Castillo's (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm in Dallas, were in Texas are you located? Would like to have you do my son's seat and display. We just came out this year with Joker's Rage but couldn't find and body doing work like what you got going on. Looks sick!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Los Castillo's said:


> I'm in Dallas, were in Texas are you located? Would like to have you do my son's seat and display. We just came out this year with Joker's Rage but couldn't find and body doing work like what you got going on. Looks sick!!!


I'm in San Antonio homie, hit me up when you're ready


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Handmade saddle seat for Lunch Moneys display


----------



## Los Castillo's (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you listed , or how can I find you when I'm in San Antonio?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> HOTSHOT956 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man. I forgot to mention, I offer discounts if you do multiple seats :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Los Castillo's said:


> Are you listed , or how can I find you when I'm in San Antonio?


Nah I'm not listed, I actually work out of my house. Just hit me up here on Layitlow and we can keep in touch. I'll pm you my number


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Display on Lunch Money, painted floor by Kandy Shop Kustoms


----------



## Los Castillo's (Jul 30, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Nah I'm not listed, I actually work out of my house. Just hit me up here on Layitlow and we can keep in touch. I'll pm you my number


 That's what's up, thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Display and seat on Issacs bike


----------



## CC. (Oct 5, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How many different shades of green do you have?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Like 4 or 5, I think  Everybody picks that dark ass green for some reason, it's not really that dark in person :dunno:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

How much for a 5 and half by 5 and a half display with a turntable cover and do u sell turntables?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> How much for a 5 and half by 5 and a half display with a turntable cover and do u sell turntables?


That would run about $500 for the floor, and $200 for the turntable box. I don't sell the actual turntables though, sorry!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wat shape can u do I want a texas shapped turn table box


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Displays are too nice to be setting up in the dirt at Camargo Park.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


>


Dreamers Viper in the BG... Didn't he have a hood with a large 3d Viper emblem molded in it?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you happen to know if you can get the two colors on my daughter's bike?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Wat shape can u do I want a texas shapped turn table box


I can make any shape you want bro



ClassicPlayer said:


> Displays are too nice to be setting up in the dirt at Camargo Park.


Haha, for real :biggrin: 



ClassicPlayer said:


> Dreamers Viper in the BG... Didn't he have a hood with a large 3d Viper emblem molded in it?


Yup!



ClassicPlayer said:


> Do you happen to know if you can get the two colors on my daughter's bike?


That navy I think I can get, the magenta maybe, I have some new colors coming in, I think it's gonna have something very similar to that.


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> That navy I think I can get, the magenta maybe, I have some new colors coming in, I think it's gonna have something very similar to that.


Alright, let me know. I'm turning this one into a trike, and my daughter wants a box/bench seat in the back.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ljlow82 said:


> nice work homie:thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup: 



ClassicPlayer said:


> Alright, let me know. I'm turning this one into a trike, and my daughter wants a box/bench seat in the back.


That would be kool, I'll let you know.


----------



## youngsterSARO (Jan 20, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Seat and turntable box on this one, actually now that I think about it, I did the paint and body on this one too.


 That's some bad ass work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

youngsterSARO said:


> That's some bad ass work


You don't return calls and texts anymore or what?


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Alritte ther would be now shipping cause I live in the westside san antonio. Do u have a shop?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Bro we live in the same city, I'll deliver it to you, free of charge :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

No shop, work out of my house


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

My bike is the chameleon one from the rollerz show at fuego so I'm still tryin t figure what colors to go with I have a dark green seat and display so far


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok, yeah I know the bike, let me know when you figure something out.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Seat and display on the 2011 bike of the year


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Seat and display on the 2011 bike of the year


You didn't work on Tempest's seat and display?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ClassicPlayer said:


> You didn't work on Tempest's seat and display?


I only did the seat on Tempest


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

So boty, 2nd place boty, and toty this year... Haven't seen anything posted on how All Wrapped Up did. Looks like I better hurry up and get my stuff done before the prices go up. :thumbsup;


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I haven't talked to John yet, he didn't hit sweepstakes though, I know that. If I had to guess, I would probably say he got 1st sports car- radical


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Most recent display finished, just delivered to Vegas this past weekend.


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Alritte ther would be now shipping cause I live in the westside san antonio. Do u have a shop?


:roflmao:its all good homie just wanted a laugh


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

nice work and fair prices bro! i like the first pic u posted of the purple and blue seat thats really nice


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Most recent display finished, just delivered to Vegas this past weekend.


Damn that shit's bad ass how come I didn't see it in vegas?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Most recent display finished, just delivered to Vegas this past weekend.


 Very nice


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

TonyO said:


> Damn that shit's bad ass how come I didn't see it in vegas?


Homeboy didn't take his bike :biggrin:


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Hey wat colors should I go with for my bike??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Your bike is kind of a blue-purple chameleon right? I dunno, maybe 2-tone blue with purple accents, or blue and purple, or 2-tone purple with blue accents? Maybe blue and purple with silver or white accents? Lot of options man.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

ITS BROWNISHGOLDD,GREEN,BLUE.
HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHIN LIKE ORANE ONE


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Damn that shit's bad ass how come I didn't see it in vegas?


 Damn looks good I know my homie likes it its Gunna set his bike off...!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Most recent display finished, just delivered to Vegas this past weekend.


 What size is that


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

6 x 6


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:ninja:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

2 most recent seats


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> 2 most recent seats


damn thats bad ass work homie!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Handsdown, badass work homeboy. Thanks 4 the tight seat & display :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

How much for a sweet display 6x6 shipped to sacramento, ca. P.m. if you can... My display aint up to standards but my bike is...


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

dam they came out real clean:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Latest seat.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

How much for a seat like youngsters.does that come with the metal Part under?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

$250

The metal part on the bottom is an actual seat. I welded some metal all the way around to make the shapes, then did the paint and bodywork.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Ok i c. Hit up in febuary


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kool, lmk


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## luckydice (Dec 4, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Latest seat.


my seat turned out good, i love it btw i will be sure to give you some more work :-]


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

o_0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

How much to do a custom love seat???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for some clean ass seats


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Latest seats 




















Love seat for a music themed trike shipping out to Australia


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Latest seats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work brother


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Latest


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Awsome awsome work homie


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Latest seats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that first red/yellow custom seat- that's my homeboy Eduardo's he told me you do good stuff i wanna get somethin done from you sooner or later I'll let ya kno wen I'm ready


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Good work H$ maybe now I need to get the fuck outta teh OT to see wassup on this site because I didn't know you did this. I'ma be hollin at chu on some work in the near future.


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

really really dope work homie how much would it be for a whole crazy custom display with a seat.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ATX said:


> that first red/yellow custom seat- that's my homeboy Eduardo's he told me you do good stuff i wanna get somethin done from you sooner or later I'll let ya kno wen I'm ready



Yeah he's a good dude, I painted his trike too, right now I'm doing some other upholstery stuff for him :biggrin: 



littlerascle59 said:


> Good work H$ maybe now I need to get the fuck outta teh OT to see wassup on this site because I didn't know you did this. I'ma be hollin at chu on some work in the near future.


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Latest seats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the time frame for a seat like the orange one??? I need one ASAP
Oh & Price


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Works looking good as always bro wish you were closer


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

How much for one like the orange one


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

P/M Sent   T T T


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

orangecrush719 said:


> How much for one like the orange one


$130 you provide the seat, $160 I provide the seat. 



El Callejero said:


> P/M Sent   T T T


:yes:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T M F T :h5: :thumbsup: I would recommend Hotstuff 5964 to anyone he helped me out with my sons deadline & I appreciate that!!!!! I keep in touch for future biz...........Thanks Again G


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WELLL?????


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass work!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

New shit :ninja:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit :ninja:



Bad ass!


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Nice work homie. I need a seat done for my wifes bike. Something like the blue and purple u posted on page 1. Let me know how much and how I can pay.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

$130 you provide the seat, or $160 I provide the seat. Paypal is the preferred method of payment.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

More new shit I forgot to post last week.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> $130 you provide the seat, or $160 I provide the seat. Paypal is the preferred method of payment.


Ill take one for $160. Will send paypal tomorrow. How long will it take?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PRICE GO UP OR WHAT???


hotstuff5964 said:


> $130 you provide the seat, or $160 I provide the seat. Paypal is the preferred method of payment.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, a couple bucks, really it's just to cover shipping. They usually cost about $12 to ship.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT.... bad ass work


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Payment sent homie.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I've been getting a lot of work here on Layitlow recently, and it's pretty much all by word of mouth, everybody keeps telling me to make a topic, so here it is. I do banana seats, saddle seats, handmade seats, trike seats, displays, whatever, hit me up if you need anything.
> 
> My prices on seats are pretty simple, and cheap too, at least I think so. $120 you provide the seat, $150 I provide the seat. Anything else depends on the job  Turnaround time is usually about 1-2 weeks.
> 
> ...



That Car Came From Dallas Didnt It ?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> That Car Came From Dallas Didnt It ?


That car came from all over. It spent some time in dallas


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

juangotti said:


> That car came from all over. It spent some time in dallas



Person That Had It In Dallas Only Wanted $5000 IThink


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It's in San Antonio now is all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> 2 most recent seats


How much for seat like this one?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Latest


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Justin-Az said:


> How much for seat like this one?



Painted or just primered?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

juangotti said:


> That car came from all over. It spent some time in dallas


it 1st came from INDIVIDUALS car club chicago chapter they had it built by DJ's customs in Oceanside CA


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Painted or just primered?


My bad I didnt know that one was painted, thought it was just sitting on something. Ill pic out another one and pm you for a price.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

badazz work bro.. no dobt about it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

'Nother one


----------



## Los Castillo's (Jul 30, 2011)

Sick! Work as always...... Can't wait to see what you come up with for Joker's Rage & Dash of Kandy.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> 'Nother one


Pm me a price for something like this w heart same colors but instead of grey piping put true blue, w bottom done w mirrors... you supply the seat... thx


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Pm me a price for something like this w heart same colors but instead of grey piping put true blue,* w bottom done w mirrors.*.. you supply the seat... thx



You mean like this :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i collect watches, shoes and seats from hotstuff. (no ****) :biggrin: 2 in the garage, 1 hanging on the wall, new one in the works.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> You mean like this :biggrin:


yes sir... perfect good work as always bRO


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i collect watches, shoes and seats from hotstuff.* (no ****)* :biggrin: 2 in the garage, 1 hanging on the wall, new one in the works.


:tears:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I want a bad ass display done for my sons bike.. pm me pricing bro please.


Nice


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

New shit :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> TTT :biggrin:


Yours ships tomorrow! :ninja:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for some bad ass upholstery work. this cat gets down on the seats!!!


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Yours ships tomorrow! :ninja:


Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit :biggrin:


Recognize the color scheme. : cool:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit :biggrin:


TTMFT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit :biggrin:


I thought this was a mattress at first. lol


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I thought this was a mattress at first. lol


lol, totally reminded me of a mattress too. bad ass work tho


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Maybe it is :scrutinize:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit :biggrin:


I made love to Megan Kan on top of dis We snuck inside hotstuffs garage after he fell asleep n did it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ATX said:


> I made love to one of my homeboys on top of dis We snuck inside hotstuffs garage after he fell asleep n took in the ass like a champ



Wtf, thats very **** of you


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dont mess up Hotstuff's topic......jus let the atx stuff go allready.....keep up the good work bro see ya in OK


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Got my seat in today homie. Looks great. Thanks. :thumbsup:







:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Got my seat in today homie. Looks great. Thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


recognize the colors, and the club.... who is this?


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

David, met u a couple of times at some shows. Last time I spoke to you at a show at armadillo for HRT. We were showing my wifes bike and u gave us some pointers... you recommended hotstuff to us.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> David, met u a couple of times at some shows. Last time I spoke to you at a show at armadillo for HRT. We were showing my wifes bike and u gave us some pointers... you recommended hotstuff to us.


there you go. david, Tina's husband. seat is bad ass man. good fukkn choice!


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> there you go. david, Tina's husband. seat is bad ass man. good fukkn choice!


Yep, thanks homie.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

You can go ahead and take that tape off already :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Lol, I did homie. Took a pic of it right out the box. Its already on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Los Castillo's (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the custom seats they both look sick! My boys liked them a lot! Looking forward to doing more business with you in the future.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Justin-Az said:


> TTT


I'll have yours done here in the next day or two.  



Los Castillo's said:


> Thanks for the custom seats they both look sick! My boys liked them a lot! Looking forward to doing more business with you in the future.


:thumbsup:


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks agin bro. i cant wait to have this finished,hopefully in time for magnificos. do you still have any of that magenta,or blue color,enough to do a seatpost clamp?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

idillon said:


> View attachment 547824
> thanks agin bro. i cant wait to have this finished,hopefully in time for magnificos. do you still have any of that magenta,or blue color,enough to do a seatpost clamp?


U got a pic of the side view on that frame


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

thats all till i bust it out. just a little peak.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

idillon said:


> View attachment 547824
> thanks agin bro. i cant wait to have this finished,hopefully in time for magnificos. do you still have any of that magenta,or blue color,enough to do a seatpost clamp?


Can't wait to finally see it put together :thumbsup: Yeah I can do the seat clamp whenever, let me know.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

u going to vegas need a price an we can go from there thanks,,:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 548448
> 
> thanks homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

BIG AL 310 said:


> u going to vegas need a price an we can go from there thanks,,:thumbsup:


Nope! :biggrin:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Please send me a price on a custom seat.....i can send pics of wt i want....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT my new interior and paint connek


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Still located in San Antonio I'm in eagle pass I'm thinking buying one of those seats bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

86 monte carlos said:


> Still located in San Antonio I'm in eagle pass I'm thinking buying one of those seats bro


Yup!



Justin-Az said:


>



Colors matched up pretty good, looks good on there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I don't know whatever happened to this seat, I've never seen it after I gave it back to the owner :dunno:


He got side tracked with, but plans on coming back.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Justin-Az said:


>




:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Most recent display finished, just delivered to Vegas this past weekend.


 who did you display thats bad ass


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Me :dunno:


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

looks good how much for something like that a 10x10


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Display and seat on Issacs bike


this bitch is dope...


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

[/QUOTE]how much for a seat like this


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Tripps said:


>


how much for a seat like this[/QUOTE]


$160, or $130 if you provide the seat.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey bro I sent you a PM not sure if you got it. Hit me back I need a set done and a display thx.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can You Do A Seat Too Match Patterns With Mirrors,And A Steering Wheel Cover Pm Me Homie


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for gettin my stuff done on time....glad you dont choose favoritism like most sellers...God blessed you witta talent thats whats up.... now Im ready for Odessa


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

New shit bitches


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ATX said:


> thanks for gettin my stuff done on time....glad you dont choose favoritism like most sellers...God blessed you witta talent thats whats up.... now Im ready for Odessa


Add a pic of your display


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crazy sick display g


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit bitches


Pait and body also by hotstuff thanks for all the help


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

R0L0 said:


> this bitch is dope...


What you charge for a seat like this but in blues and makes an ace of spade design on top


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit bitches


that is sick bro i love the display


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

That's a sick ass display


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

More new shit.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bad ass work bro but is that lil bitch atx display


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> More new shit.


sick ass display.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

How much do you charge for a display that size??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Bout $100/per foot. Plus $300 for the turntable box.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 548448
> 
> thanks homie


Looking good


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TO THE TOP


I haven't forgot about you bro, I'll be getting with you in a day or two.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Looking good


thanks :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I haven't forgot about you bro, I'll be getting with you in a day or two.


cool bro thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

New shit, peddle car seat


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit, peddle car seat


dam bro this came out nice how much for something like this :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How much for a pedal car seat? Not real high backing something lower like up to the bodyline


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is the seat now Im talkin same dimensions just all velvet more custom


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit, peddle car seat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ljlow82 said:


> dam bro this came out nice how much for something like this :thumbsup:


Bout $250-300 for something like that.  



MOSTHATED CC said:


> this is the seat now Im talkin same dimensions just all velvet more custom


Bout $130 shipped back to you for something like that.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Bout $130 shipped back to you for something like that.


Damn good price on pedal car upholstery, wish Id have known as just paid 400 to upholstery shop for 2 pedal cars to be upholstered.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Bout $130 shipped back to you for something like that.


Not too shabby let me get my mula correct and we shall talk


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> hotstuff5964 said:
> 
> 
> > New shit, peddle car seat
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good bro its going to look nice u want to sale ur old seat let me now i like it
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Blue94cady said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro I don't know if I am yet but if I do I let u know
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:ninja:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> :ninja:


----------



## Lewislowriders (Jan 23, 2013)

How much for a custom bike seat pal n then shipped to the uk?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Seats are $160 if I provide the seat pan, I don't know about shipping to the UK though. I've shipped a few to Australia, shipping ran like $50 each. I would guess shipping to the UK would be similar.


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

hotstuff5964 said:


> :ninja:


How much for a seat like that but blue


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

$160 if I provide the seat, $130 if you provide the seat.


----------



## ChemSchwinn (Dec 28, 2011)

Good looking out hotstuff I appreciate your work! Will def be doing more business with you, thanks again...this dude is 100% legit !!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ChemSchwinn said:


> Good looking out hotstuff I appreciate your work! Will def be doing more business with you, thanks again...this dude is 100% legit !!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

You alright man?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice work as always bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

New shit bitches. 



















Taylor Tot


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

sick work:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

whats up HOTstuff i really want you to do me up a SEat for my lowrider bike and maybe a fith wheel cover as well PM me please


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Word


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

First time on this page and I love what I see.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Cant wait til u get started on mine bro :cool


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for making me the seat and the continental kit cover


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Thanks for making me the seat and the continental kit cover



God damn, I did that? :biggrin:

Glad you liked it homie.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey hotstuff how much would you charge me to make me a custom wheel cover with mirrors around it like somewhat like the one above?


----------



## michael.b (Mar 28, 2013)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Most recent display finished, just delivered to Vegas this past weekend.


How much for 8x8 display like this with the seat


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ttt,can't wait to see how the new seat comes out


----------



## michael.b (Mar 28, 2013)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Bout $100/per foot. Plus $300 for the turntable box.


So it would be 800 for a 8x8 display, and then a extra 300 hundred for the box.?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yup


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Do u make turntables bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Nope, just cover them  Ask around, there's some dude that makes them in Houston, bunch of people on here have his turntables.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

N wats the price for the cover pm


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

What's up bro. Any updates on my frame?


----------



## B.A. 213 (Nov 25, 2011)

kinda new to this  im looking for a custom banana seat :drama:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> What's up bro. Any updates on my frame?


Be done this week bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

B.A. 213 said:


> kinda new to this  im looking for a custom banana seat :drama:


What'choo looking for, let's do it.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

my display hotstuff did 3yrs old but still new lol  hopefully next yr i can show it .... now getting a new display made for lady death cant wait to see it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think it was more like 4 years bro :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Be done this week bro


 aiight homie. Send me a pic or post one up here when u get a chance. Remember I want a matching seat too bro.


----------



## B.A. 213 (Nov 25, 2011)

hotstuff5964 said:


> What'choo looking for, let's do it.


I'm looking for a lime green seat! I need prices and wondering if you can ship out ????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> my display hotstuff did 3yrs old but still new lol  hopefully next yr i can show it .... now getting a new display made for lady death cant wait to see it


How big is this?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

8x8 if I remember correctly.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> How big is this?


7x7


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Say homie. Do u need the turntable to build the box to match my seat? Its the same turn table that everyone gets in houston. Let me know I want to get it done so I can drive up there to pick up the frame/seat/turntable box all at once. Thanks homie.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I actually have a turntable right now that belongs to cone_weezy, if it's the same one I guess I could build it off that frame. Assuming it's exactly the same?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I actually have a turntable right now that belongs to cone_weezy, if it's the same one I guess I could build it off that frame. Assuming it's exactly the same?


They should be close. But might want to verify some measurements. He builds them from whatever metal he can find. And he constantly changes little details.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Say homie. Do u need the turntable to build the box to match my seat? Its the same turn table that everyone gets in houston. Let me know I want to get it done so I can drive up there to pick up the frame/seat/turntable box all at once. Thanks homie.




just measure the base square everything is the same my old one was bout 3 to 4 inches shorter than the one he makes now i havent been to the guy house in a while im sure he has acouple already made when i went awhile back he had it all framed up


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> They should be close. But might want to verify some measurements. He builds them from whatever metal he can find. And he constantly changes little details.


Yeah that's kind of what I figured. 



cone_weezy said:


> just measure the base square everything is the same my old one was bout 3 to 4 inches shorter than the one he makes now i havent been to the guy house in a while im sure he has acouple already made when i went awhile back he had it all framed up


Yeah the base and the height are my only concerns, oh and the little braces he uses might be off too. :|


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats the price on a continental kit cover to fit à 20 inch wheel? The one you made for that orange bike is sik


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Yeah that's kind of what I figured.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the base and the height are my only concerns, oh and the little braces he uses might be off too. :|


Ill get measurements later today. I figured they would all be the same though. Last time I went to his house he had everything precut and ready to build several. But just to make sure ill measure. What do u need? Height x length x width and diameter of the center piece?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Justin-Az said:


> Whats the price on a continental kit cover to fit à 20 inch wheel? The one you made for that orange bike is sik


1fiddy


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Ill get measurements later today. I figured they would all be the same though. Last time I went to his house he had everything precut and ready to build several. But just to make sure ill measure. What do u need? Height x length x width and diameter of the center piece?


I'm sure they're close, but not exact. Get me the size of the base, and the height up to the bottom of the part that spins.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

can u pm me I need 8/8 thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


:h5:


ljlow82 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

What's up bro... any updates on my frame.?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Frame is done, just have to finish the seat. I was actually gonna message you later, were you still gonna want to make a turntable cover?


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Yea bro. Forgot to tell u the measurement is 24"x10.5"... can u post up a pic of the frame or text it to me 832-677-0558


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Yea bro. Forgot to tell u the measurement is 24"x10.5"... can u post up a pic of the frame or text it to me 832-677-0558


So the base is a 24" square, and the height is 10.5"? What kind of shape were you looking for? I'll send you a pic tonight, I'm not home right now.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

just came back from san antonio picking this up , thanks marg!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> just came back from san antonio picking this up , thanks marg!


 sick display.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

New shit


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> just came back from san antonio picking this up , thanks marg!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Thats bad ass bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Outstanding work bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit


 from one upolstery fam to another good work bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Clown Confusion said:


> from one upolstery fam to another good work bro


Thanks man


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Justin-Az said:


> sick display.


How much for something like this but all black


----------



## Sick Life 1 (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


>


them seats came out bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


>


The Captain America seat is sick.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

seat for lady death 










lady death display done by hotstuff


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> seat for lady death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DISPLAY LOOKS BAD ASS GOES GOOD WITH LADY DEATH...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> seat for lady death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> seat for lady death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Display and seat both sik man.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> New shit, peddle car seat


:worship:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just got my third wheel cover from Hotstuff and wanted to post pic here, it looks badass and perfectly matches my seat. Cant tell in picture but its surrounded by mirrors both inside and out.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

how much for something like this but orange and white?? shipped to 85043?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dodgers_fan said:


> how much for something like this but orange and white?? shipped to 85043?


Something like what


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like that red and orange display looks good


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

hoow much for something like the purple seat


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


>


like this bro


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

cruising oldies said:


> hoow much for something like the purple seat


yes how much $$


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Latest seats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$$$
how much something like the red seat


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


>


The heart shaped display is sick


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE !!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm ready to have you make me a seat. PM me with details on how to pay. Gonna have you supply the seat, so I don't have to ship you anything. PayPal?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I'm ready to have you make me a seat. PM me with details on how to pay. Gonna have you supply the seat, so I don't have to ship you anything. PayPal?


 ummmm sounds like someone is busting out a new project. Fml


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

96tein said:


> ummmm sounds like someone is busting out a new project. Fml


Lol I knew that would be said. Not happening though. This is for a bike I have in my house, not worth traveling to a show.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Latest


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Lol I knew that would be said. Not happening though. This is for a bike I have in my house, not worth traveling to a show.


Mmm hmmmm my bullshit meter is going crazy right now lol. Jk


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I'm ready to have you make me a seat. PM me with details on how to pay. Gonna have you supply the seat, so I don't have to ship you anything. PayPal?


Would be nice to see Venom go heads up with a build from you


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

VENOM89 said:


> Would be nice to see Venom go heads up with a build from you


No disrespect, been off here for a while. What is Venom? Link to pics?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> No disrespect, been off here for a while. What is Venom? Link to pics?


It has only shown once. Pics are in the mesa 2013 thread. But thepics do no good, it has gone undee full reconstruction for fresno to qualify. Pinnacle set the bar high


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Tripps said:


>


how much for a seat like this[/QUOTE]
Something like this I think. With the mirrors underneath it too. Ill do the paypal tomorrow, just waiting for my money to transfer to that account.


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice work on the seats and badass displays


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

956chevy said:


> Nice work on the seats and badass displays


Thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## big_c831 (Apr 4, 2013)

how much do you change for something simple


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whats up man Wanna know how much for 20in bike seat Two tone color with mirrors


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

My daughters pedal car seat


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Looks like it fit in there good


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Looks like it fit in there good


Good work as always bRO... I'll hit u up when Chuckys Revenge is closer to the finish line...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Looks like it fit in there good


Fit perfectly.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

big_c831 said:


> how much do you change for something simple


 9 dollars


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 702 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great work hotstuff I'll be hitting you up soon to get a pedal car seats my son has a 32 ford fire truck. I also have some taylor tots do you do seats for taylor tot?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The anticipation is building..... I'm ready for my HotSeat!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lol, I'll have it done this week.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## totalkaos (Oct 15, 2008)

what up bro you hit my inbox cuz I was looking for a custome display and turn table text me bro 806-400-3847 name is frost


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT PM YOUR # THANK U


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for my homie Pure Lowriding's new 3rd wheel cover made by hotstuff COMIN SOON-Mezmeriser


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Anticipation sucks.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

yea it does pero hey patience is a virtue


----------



## Extreme (Aug 19, 2013)

Would you do a car interior.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Want to get a seat made please inbox me.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Post the pic!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Post the pic!!!


make him wait. ship it usps non priority


----------



## big_c831 (Apr 4, 2013)

you got any display that is purple??? that u haven't sold or trying to sale one nothing to crazy ...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> make him wait. ship it usps non priority


Lol you ain't right. Let's make sure we meet up in Vegas. Bringing anything? Your car?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

my daughters pedal car display that hotstuff made for her Desert Rose pedal car


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Lol you ain't right. Let's make sure we meet up in Vegas. Bringing anything? Your car?


Somebody got a new customer......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work as always


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

My daughters display arrived today, below is a pic. Thanks Hotstuff


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Somebody got a new customer......


Glad you liked it man, sorry it took so long.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

big_c831 said:


> you got any display that is purple??? that u haven't sold or trying to sale one nothing to crazy ...


Nope, sorry.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Somebody got a new customer......


nice pedals, those sissy bar from your green fairlady bike u had ?


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

WD68_Revenge said:


> :inout:


:scrutinize:


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

:h5:



hotstuff5964 said:


> :scrutinize:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Seat and turn table cover done by hotstuff. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Seat and turn table cover done by hotstuff. Thanks again for everything.


Anytime bro


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

:thumbsup: :boink:



hotstuff5964 said:


> Anytime bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats brotha


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 936610
> View attachment 936618


:thumbsup: I'll have to pick it up.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Post some pics


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PAGE 3? TTT


----------



## ishtar (May 22, 2012)

I just got a new seat from this guy and i love it.. its for my sons bike and i know he'll love it.. i cant wait to get more stuff from him


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ishtar (May 22, 2012)

Thanks to Hotstuff for my son's bike seat here is what it looks like


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ishtar said:


> Thanks to Hotstuff for my son's bike seat here is what it looks like


 Nice seat, hotstuff does some sick work.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

My sons pedal car seat and display made by Hotstuff


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ishtar said:


> Thanks to Hotstuff for my son's bike seat here is what it looks like


The force is strong with this one :shocked:


----------



## Executive1 (Dec 18, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> this bitch is dope...


Bad a** work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for my homie Pure Lowriding's new seat made by Hotstuff
COMING SOON- Mezmeriser


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sals seat made by hotstuff


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

ATX said:


> TTT for my homie Pure Lowriding's new seat made by Hotstuff
> COMING SOON- Mezmeriser


Thanks Homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Sals seat made by hotstuff


:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Thanks Homie


:yes:Congrats winning 2nd mild at Wego


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

How much would a display like this cost?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Something like that starts at about $800, depending on the size.


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Something like that starts at about $800, depending on the size.


Sounds good I'm building a turntable right now I'll let u know wen I'm finished


----------



## LegionS818 (Nov 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The display Hotstuff made for my daughters pedal car


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Justin-Az said:


> The display Hotstuff made for my daughters pedal car


Wow! Great work!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> The display Hotstuff made for my daughters pedal car


:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey whats up hotstuff, i hit you up a few years ago, never got the cash together to do a seat. anyways im husting up a little bit of cash here and there and wanted to know how much for you to hook up a seat for me now. ive got the seat pan ready for the most part. anyways hit me back when you get a chance also had a question about what shipping a display runs from texas to cali.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

DETACHED said:


> hey whats up hotstuff, i hit you up a few years ago, never got the cash together to do a seat. anyways im husting up a little bit of cash here and there and wanted to know how much for you to hook up a seat for me now. ive got the seat pan ready for the most part. anyways hit me back when you get a chance also had a question about what shipping a display runs from texas to cali.


PM sent


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Are u still around homie "hot stuff" ? Wana see if u can make me a 14"' cover for my car custom steering wheel some like this on the pic but a light brown or tan lmk thanks...


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr Cucho said:


> Are u still around homie "hot stuff" ? Wana see if u can make me a 14"' cover for my car custom steering wheel some like this on the pic but a light brown or tan lmk thanks...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1705161&stc=1&d=1437367142


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Bump nothing no body ???


----------

